# WMRCracing - Jenison, MI



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

I started this thread for you guys.



stampede said:


> Well.....since wmrcracing.com is shut down, I'll ask here and hope someone sees this. What time does the New Years Eve race start on Sun?





David Washburn said:


> i dont know was kinda curious of that also, im guessing thought it will be around 6 or 7 \, actually maybe earlier cus they are running onroad also


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

Just called Tony .The track will open around 1-2 pm and racing will start as soon as they can .If you show up after racing starts they will add you.They are going to run the heats untill midnight (ya baby I cant wait) .The mains will start after midnight as in the past.Dont for get bring your onroad cars.


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

I also hear they are going to leave an on road layout? that way all the truck/buggy's and sedan/12th guys can run at the same time? Is there any truth to this?


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

yes the track will be flat so everyone can run


----------



## A-team:T4 (Sep 25, 2006)

I assume it will be a pot luck just like last year?


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

Blueskid said:


> I also hear they are going to leave an on road layout? that way all the truck/buggy's and sedan/12th guys can run at the same time? Is there any truth to this?


 Yes they are .It will be a blast.Dont know if I want to run 3clases yet :freak: .I do have them all ready to go but the sedan it need a reciver .


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

A-team:T4 said:


> I assume it will be a pot luck just like last year?


 yep sure is


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

Hi,

any racing this Saturday???????? mostly looking for sedans.
Mini might be making a rare showing on race day. Sunday's out for us as we have other plans

Thanks


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

DaWrench said:


> Hi,
> 
> any racing this Saturday???????? mostly looking for sedans.
> Mini might be making a rare showing on race day. Sunday's out for us as we have other plans
> ...



My plan for saturday is to run at riders for the Holiday fun run.. Food and pop.. I'm sure there will be plenty of sedans there.. Then I'll make it to WMRC on sunday! :thumbsup:


----------



## A-team:T4 (Sep 25, 2006)

Sunday night havin sedans w/johnson motors also. :thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Blueskid said:


> My plan for saturday is to run at riders for the Holiday fun run.. Food and pop.. I'm sure there will be plenty of sedans there.. :thumbsup:


Good idea Mike! Besides, I didn't get the chance to race with you the last time you were there.
So..... I'm looking forward to it!!


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

Well I plan on running some 19t sedan tomorrow.. Or stock, what ever has a better turn out.. I'd be intersted in running the Johnson class is someone had some rubber tires and a motor I could borrow for the night! lol I hope someone shows for some good ole sedan racing!


----------



## A-team:T4 (Sep 25, 2006)

Happy New Year everybody, I had a blast last night. Thanks to all


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

A-team:T4 said:


> Happy New Year everybody, I had a blast last night. Thanks to all



Who ended up with the TQ in the Johnson class?


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

Mike:

well.............. they messed up the last round. ( 5 minutes instead of 8. he went a fast 21) and Chuck left before the mains as did I. so.................


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

DaWrench said:


> Mike:
> 
> well.............. they messed up the last round. ( 5 minutes instead of 8. he went a fast 21) and Chuck left before the mains as did I. so.................



So does that mean.. in a sense.. My 33 laps 8:05 TQ pace stuck?


----------



## mr.clean1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Look who found his way back to hobby talk.......
Mike you hold TQ by default do to a computer error, however the main was unbelievable Tony Jr. won..... can you believe it


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

mr.clean1 said:


> Look who found his way back to hobby talk.......
> Mike you hold TQ by default do to a computer error, however the main was unbelievable Tony Jr. won..... can you believe it


Hey Guy! Nice to see your name on the forums! You best be working on VRC. The winter series is starting in a couple days.. You should get in it.. First race is on Heemstede! That's max's fav track I beleive.. it's gona be a blast! We'll have to all work on setups together and make USA look good! :thumbsup: 

Jr WON?!?! Cool beans! I guess he and Marty were the ones dukeing it out?


----------



## mr.clean1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Im not ready for vrc winter series yet..... ive only raced 3 of the tracks and heemstede is not one of them..... but I will keep workin at it....

also I use associated ntc3 on vrc.... you said you did not like that car.... i think its awsome.... but most of the set ups work for all cars.... as far as i can see


----------



## Mike Howe (Jan 4, 2007)

Dont forget to stop by riders tonight Mr. Clean. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nitro Junkie (Aug 4, 2003)

Hey can any one giv eme some help on my ESC.
I put it in my truck tonight and when I turn the wheel it powers
the motor. THe throttle also powers the motor. The throttle seems to be working right. It only happens when I turn the wheel left and not right.
Any ideas.

Thanks,

Ted


----------



## Nitro Junkie (Aug 4, 2003)

Just to let you know. I figured it out. My last post.
I had an extended pre-senior moment LOL
Thanks,

Ted


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC (Jun 8, 2002)

Nitro Junkie said:


> Just to let you know. I figured it out. My last post.
> I had an extended pre-senior moment LOL
> Thanks,
> 
> Ted


Oh no you don't. not that easy, praytell please please Mr. AARP!


L8TR


pete


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

NITROMAGNATIC said:


> Oh no you don't. not that easy, praytell please please Mr. AARP!
> 
> 
> L8TR
> ...


Mr. AARP!
Does that mean what I think it means?


----------



## Mike Howe (Jan 4, 2007)

Hey Mr Clean! 

What are your plans for this weekend? You gona make it to WMRC on saturday? How's VRC coming along?


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Nitro Junkie said:


> Just to let you know. I figured it out. My last post.
> I had an extended pre-senior moment LOL
> Thanks,
> 
> Ted


I'll take a wild guess..... you had the servo wires and the esc wires switched maybe?
BTW: Ted, it was great to see you the other day!!


----------



## Nitro Junkie (Aug 4, 2003)

I had the esc plugged into the battery spot on my receiver and the steering servo pluged in the wrong spot too. Felt like an idiot when I figured it out.
Nice to see you too.


----------



## Mike Howe (Jan 4, 2007)

Anyone interested in running some mod touring at WMRC this saturday? I'd be up for either 19t or mod. LMK


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2007)

*Faster, and faster until the thrill of speed overcomes the fear of death!*



Mike Howe said:


> Anyone interested in running some mod touring at WMRC this saturday? I'd be up for either 19t or mod. LMK


 Why yes. There should be a decent class (for around here at least) of 4 or so of us. Myself, Mockerman, and Jeffy are all planning on running mod saturday. I'm sure Kuenning (I apologize if I massacred the spelling) could be convinced as well to break some more axles. 

See you guys saturday,

Mike Slaughter


----------



## Max (Oct 11, 2003)

kickyfast said:


> Why yes. There should be a decent class (for around here at least) of 4 or so of us. Myself, Mockerman, and Jeffy are all planning on running mod saturday. I'm sure Kuenning (I apologize if I massacred the spelling) could be convinced as well to break some more axles.
> 
> See you guys saturday,
> 
> Mike Slaughter


 Mike S

You actually got the spelling of it right!!!! Chris wont be there this weekend...he wants to stay at skool and hang with his College friends rather than hang with his RC friends.

Max K


----------



## Max (Oct 11, 2003)

as for me... i'd love too, but my car is setup for 19turn rubber.

Max K


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2007)

Max said:


> as for me... i'd love too, but my car is setup for 19turn rubber.


Well if Chris isn't using the car.... It would be a shame to see it go to waist...  

If not you have 16 hours to change that setup before the doors open!

Mike Slaughter


----------



## Max (Oct 11, 2003)

kickyfast said:


> Well if Chris isn't using the car.... It would be a shame to see it go to waist...
> 
> If not you have 16 hours to change that setup before the doors open!
> 
> Mike Slaughter


I guess so ya know...just whip my lemieux body on there...idk...maybe...anyone got a mod motor i could borrow??

Max K


----------



## Max (Oct 11, 2003)

Max said:


> I guess so ya know...just whip my lemieux body on there...idk...maybe...anyone got a mod motor i could borrow??
> 
> Max K


Nevermind to that quote above... Is brushless ok???. as long as we make it and open mod class??

Max K


----------



## Mike Howe (Jan 4, 2007)

Well as much as I'd love to run some mod I dont think I'll be able to.. I was doing some testing tonight at riders.. Well let's just say 262 degrees doesn't go well with an electric motor.. So I dont have a mod motor at the moment, nor do I have the proper pinion gear to use a mod motor  So I guess it's either 19t or stock for me.. Unless there was someone willing to donate to the cause! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2007)

Max said:


> Is brushless ok???.


Yup, cuz that is what Mockerman and I are running.

Mike


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Mike,
I'll bring a mod motor with me to Riders that you can use for the day if you want to stop and pick it up.


----------



## Mike Howe (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks a ton for the motor today Fred, That baby was screaming!! I'm gona have get me one of them there missle in a can motor's now! :thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Mike Howe said:


> Thanks a ton for the motor today Fred, That baby was screaming!! I'm gona have get me one of them there missle in a can motor's now! :thumbsup:


No problem Mike.
I know you had the print out from your race with you yesterday and it showed that you were the big winner and thats great. However the question I have for you is this. How much faster were you with a 7X1? If you are atleast 2 tens faster per lap then running 19turn on avarage then you are really fast. :thumbsup:


----------



## Max (Oct 11, 2003)

Mike,

How was mod yesterday?? did you do good. LMK im planning on going to the hobby-sports trophy race. wanna join me??

Max K


----------



## Mike Howe (Jan 4, 2007)

Max said:


> Mike,
> 
> How was mod yesterday?? did you do good. LMK im planning on going to the hobby-sports trophy race. wanna join me??
> 
> Max K



Actually things went very well for my first time running mod.. The car as always was running very good. The 7x1 I got from Fred was a missle. And I seemed to be able to drive it just as consistant as I do a 19t.. Mockerman put some seriouse pressure on me in the Main.. I had all I could take just trying to stay in front of him.. and finally he made a little mistake and gave me about 4 seconds of breathing room till the end of the race. It was a lot of fun.. I found out today though my front diff took a beating.. Had to do some work on it at Hobby-Sports.. All in All it was a great experince running mod, and I really wana do it more.. I just gota get some money together to get a couple motors.. I have nothing right now.. And Yes I'll be at the trophy race. Not sure if I'll run 19t or stock yet. See ya there! TTYL

Mike,


----------



## Mike Howe (Jan 4, 2007)

knapster said:


> No problem Mike.
> I know you had the print out from your race with you yesterday and it showed that you were the big winner and thats great. However the question I have for you is this. How much faster were you with a 7X1? If you are atleast 2 tens faster per lap then running 19turn on avarage then you are really fast. :thumbsup:


Well I'm not exactly sure how much faster I was with that than a 19t becuase that was a totaly new layout than the last time I ran 19t up there.. and all I ran the whole day was the 7x1... I do feel that I was faster than with a 19t.. and I think Jason was useing a 19t all day.. So that should give me a pretty good idea how fast I would have been with a 19t, being we useally run very simlar lap times.. Who knows.. maybe this weekend I'll run a 19t and see how much slower I am..


----------



## Mike Howe (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm not gona be able to to make it this satruday to run mod again.. I have some things to do with the band.. I need to get some motors and pinion's anyway. I'll try to make it out the following weekend.. TTYL


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2007)

Mike Howe said:


> I'm not gona be able to to make it this satruday to run mod again..


That's a bummer. It will be another top-notch crowd again in sedan. Mockerman, myself and Murray will be running for sure along with who ever else makes it. The Rottman actually talked about running mod with us as well. It is amazing who comes out of the woodwork to run sedan when you start bolting in some real power and leave the spec (and I use that term loosley) motor game behind.

BTW, since I have your attention, what rollout were you running with the 7x1. I have a few Oscar Jansen signature motors that showed up... 

The other Mike


----------



## Leonard (Jan 16, 2007)

You still plannin on running the johnson class tomorrow The other Mike?


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2007)

Leonard said:


> You still plannin on running the johnson class tomorrow The other Mike?


Yes sir! I will be busting some butt tonight to get gear in the TA05. It won't be sporting the Benz body yet but it will be road worthy. The big question is will I be road worthy after working on it all night.... :tongue:

The other Mike


----------



## Mike Howe (Jan 4, 2007)

kickyfast said:


> That's a bummer. It will be another top-notch crowd again in sedan. Mockerman, myself and Murray will be running for sure along with who ever else makes it. The Rottman actually talked about running mod with us as well. It is amazing who comes out of the woodwork to run sedan when you start bolting in some real power and leave the spec (and I use that term loosley) motor game behind.
> 
> BTW, since I have your attention, what rollout were you running with the 7x1. I have a few Oscar Jansen signature motors that showed up...
> 
> The other Mike


Yeah I know.. It sucks.. But we are auditioning a new drummer.. So they say I gota be there..  I'll go to riders tonight to get some practice in.. And for sure the trophy race at Hobby-Sports. I'll get me R/C fix for the weekend! 

Gearing. I talked to fred about that one when I borrowed his motor.. and He told me to get in the .70 range.. I starter with a .73 , and stayed there all day.. I feel I could have geared up a tooth from that, because with your fan, the motor never got over 165 degrees. But being it was a loaner motor, I didn't wana make the same mistake I've made in the past, with a certian 19t! :tongue: 

Mike,


----------



## Mike Howe (Jan 4, 2007)

So how did mod go today guys? Sure wish I could of been there. Did rotman make it out? 

Mike,


----------



## mattbrandel (Dec 14, 2004)

West Michigan RC Racing

3rd Annual Indoor Trophy Race

March 3rd and March 10th

March 3rd

Doors Open @ 8am

Registration Opens @ 9am

Registration Closes @ 10:30am

Races Start @ 11am

Classes: Mains

Touring Stock Foam (A,B & C)

Touring 19 Turn Foam (A & B)

1/12 Scale Stock (A,B & C)

1/12 Scale 19 Turn (A,B & C)




March 10th

******Early Races******

Doors Open @ 8am

Registration @ 9am

Registration Closes @ 10:30

Races Starts @ 11am

Classes: Mains

Stadium Stock Rubber (A,B & C)

Stadium Mod Rubber (A,B)

Novice (A,B)



Entry Fees

$18 First Class

$12 Each Additional Class

Note: Additional discount cannot be carried over from the "Early Race" to
the late Race



March 10th

*****Late Races*****

Registration opens @ 4pm

Registration Closes @ 5:30pm

Races Start @ 5:30pm

Classes: Main

Stadium Stock Foam (A,B & C)

Stadium Mod Foam (A,B & C)

Stock Buggy (A) 


Trophies awarded to the first 5 places of each of the mains as stated beside the classes

TQ Trophies will be awarded to each class





***Location***

Active Machine & Tool Building

6778 18th Ave.

Jenison, Mi 49428


***attention***

There will be Normal Off Road

Racing on March 3rd @ 6pm

and

There will be NO ON Road Racing On March 10th

For more info

Contact Tony or Marty Whitehead

269-795-1622


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Since there will be no on road racing in Jenison on the 10th of March, I invite all of you that will not be attending the Nats to come on down for a day of racing. I'll stretch the carpet again just before so that its real tight for the 12th scales.
I might have my wife cook up a big ole pot of sloppy joe's as well.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)

*GR kickin it at CEFX*

Or perhaps getting kicked....

Anyways. Dooda's main, I believe he won.

Windows media format

http://aggressivefront.com/CEFX_B_touring.wmv

Ipod format (mp4)

http://aggressivefront.com/CEFX_B_touring.mp4

A main I finished 5th, should have been 4th but I stuff it big time in the last minute. It was a very stacked main that week with Dave Johnson, Lex (I believe was the name I caught as he lapped me a few times.) and a few other heavy hitters.

I will up the races from WMRC as soon as I get a copy from Bill.

Thanks,

Mike

Windows media format

http://aggressivefront.com/CEFX_A_touring.wmv

Ipod format (mp4)

http://aggressivefront.com/CEFX_A_touring.mp4


----------



## BenVanBoom (Dec 3, 2006)

Denny Thanks For All The Help.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

W o W.................


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

Now all I gotta do is work on my Gene Hustings impersonation. Maybe I can start pimping videos like Ray Woods now! Goodbye day job.... er, maybe not.

Bill.


----------



## speedyman (Feb 13, 2007)

Tony or Marty,
It's been a couple years since I've been there racing with you guys.If everything goes right,I'll be able to join you on the 3rd for the trophy race.I hope to see you if i can make it.Talk to you later.
Kirt Dillon


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

WarpWind said:


> Now all I gotta do is work on my Gene Hustings impersonation. Maybe I can start pimping videos like Ray Woods now! Goodbye day job.... er, maybe not.
> 
> Bill.


I don't know, associated might be looking for a pimp.


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

knapster said:


> I don't know, associated might be looking for a pimp.


I think they may be looking for a lot of things. At least they've got a great buggy and gas truck.....

Bill.


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

So, what class is everyone going to run at the trophy race? I'm leaning towards 19t sedan. Depends on if the Novak 4300 will be allowed or not. Can't wait to run my Losi again!!!!

Bill.


----------



## S. Jerusalem (Feb 21, 2007)

Pete, Denney and myself were talking about stock. Seems that would be the biggest class. I'm sure they could be convinced to run 19t, though.


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

Well, this should be a great weekend of racing. Tony has come up with a wicked layout for the trophy race. Can't wait till Saturday.

Bill D.


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

There are (2) of us coming from South bend to run stock 12th. I will also be bring a Stock foam TC. There is a possibility of another stock TC as well as another 12th, but for sure, 2 and 1.

Looking forward to it.
Aaron


----------



## twbeutler (Jul 29, 2005)

well do to the weather i don't think we are going to make it. sorry guys i wish we could be there.


----------



## jtracker (May 31, 2006)

Do you guys still plan to run the race tomorrow?? or will it be rescheduled due to the weather?? We don't really want to go up there since it is about 2 and a half hours if there is only gonna be a handful of people? If anyone could let me know tonight that would be good if not I understand that everyone is sleeping. Thanks,
Justin


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

We still plan on making the trip (2 hours..coming from south bend, Indiana)

Please call me if it cancels out
made it..


----------



## Apl Hed (Mar 6, 2002)

acyrier said:


> We still plan on making the trip (2 hours..coming from south bend, Indiana)
> 
> Please call me if it cancels out
> 574-276-0752


 cool, the more the merrier, marryer, lol, any way well see ya sat


----------



## twbeutler (Jul 29, 2005)

well how did it go today? i hate mother nature in michigan.


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

Just wanted to drop a quick line and say "thanks" to everyone, I had a good time up there... Sure I'll be back sometime, maybe I'll be .06 quicker!

:thumbsup: 
Todd Falkowski


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

Wanted to let you all know we enjoyed racing at your track. I'm sure we will make the trip again. I also wanted to mention that were having a trophy race at the University of Notre Dame. I left some signup forms there if anybody is interested.

Talk to you all later.


----------



## S. Jerusalem (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks for braving the dangerous, Michigan roads to run with us. You're welcome in our dysfunctional family anytime. :thumbsup:


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

Just for anyone interested, check out LiveRC to see how some of the local guys are doing at the Nats.

Jason Dudda and Brad Baker made the E in 1/12th stock...
Mike Robertson is in the D 1/12th stock...
Max Kuenning and Applehead are in the C 1/12th stock...
James Brink is in the A 1/12th stock...
Dudda is also in the D touring stock...
Max Kuenning and Mike Robertson are in the D 1/12th 19t...
James Brink and Jody Flipse are in the B 1/12th 19t...
Terry Rott made the A 1/12th 19t...
Mike Murray is in the E touring 19t...
Flipse also made the C 1/12th Mod...
Chris Mockerman and Terry Rott made the B 1/12th Mod...
Mockerman and Murray are in the C Touring Mod...

Wonder how many cars will be for sale after Sunday... :tongue: 

Bill D.


----------



## S. Jerusalem (Feb 21, 2007)

I had a great time @ the Nats. Learned as much in 5 days as I have in the three years I've been racing. 
One more thing.....Next time any of you see super, ultra, mega-fast James Brink, congratulate him on his stellar performance @ the Nats. He ended up getting picked up by CRC. CONGRATULATIONS JAMES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tonyw (Mar 2, 2004)

To let everyone know, WMRC will not be moving this year. We was trying to work out something with Battle Front Gaming to use the area next to their track. They have decided that they do not want us there. Also, we will not be allow to have any part of helping them with the off-road track. We will continue to look for a diffrent location that we can affort and provide a better track layout.


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

tonyw said:


> To let everyone know, WMRC will not be moving this year. We was trying to work out something with Battle Front Gaming to use the area next to their track. They have decided that they do not want us there. Also, we will not be allow to have any part of helping them with the off-road track. We will continue to look for a diffrent location that we can affort and provide a better track layout.


Well thats to bad I think that would have been a great deal,,,  I know one thing as far as im concerned, no Amb transponder no racing there for me and my clan. We will just do some traveling.


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

Hmmm, know anyone interested in a brand spankin' new Xray M18T that's never been run. Seems I no longer have a use for it....

Bill D.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

tonyw said:


> To let everyone know, WMRC will not be moving this year. We was trying to work out something with Battle Front Gaming to use the area next to their track. They have decided that they do not want us there. Also, we will not be allow to have any part of helping them with the off-road track. We will continue to look for a diffrent location that we can affort and provide a better track layout.


Thats good to know.
There is a a building out there somewhere that will work.
Probably just as well that the BFG building didn't go through, you probably wouldn't have lasted competing against each other.
Best of luck,
-Fred


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

tonyw said:


> To let everyone know, WMRC will not be moving this year. We was trying to work out something with Battle Front Gaming to use the area next to their track. They have decided that they do not want us there. Also, we will not be allow to have any part of helping them with the off-road track. We will continue to look for a diffrent location that we can affort and provide a better track layout.


Bummer.... Sorry to hear about that.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

tonyw said:


> To let everyone know, WMRC will not be moving this year. We was trying to work out something with Battle Front Gaming to use the area next to their track. They have decided that they do not want us there. Also, we will not be allow to have any part of helping them with the off-road track. We will continue to look for a diffrent location that we can affort and provide a better track layout.


*Does this also mean that you'll still be located in the same building next year if you don't find another location to suit your needs?*


----------



## TimXLB (Oct 8, 2005)

Bill:

Hi,

Call me.....


----------



## tonyw (Mar 2, 2004)

John Warner said:


> *Does this also mean that you'll still be located in the same building next year if you don't find another location to suit your needs?*


As it stand right now, we will be in the same location next indoor season.


----------



## Beerslave (Jun 26, 2005)

do you guys have a onroad 1/18 class? or would you be interested in starting one?


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

We don't have one yet, but three cars makes a class.


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

That reminds me, who's up for Mini's this weekend? I'll actually have mine there. Really. And if I get it done, it might even have a new body too.... but let's not push it......

Bill D.


----------



## Denney (Mar 12, 2002)

Gulf Racing team mini will be there...


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

I'll be there as well


----------



## Beerslave (Jun 26, 2005)

if you don't mind me asking what are you guys running for cars, motors, batteries, ect... ect... in the minis of course...
I threw the other question out to see if there was interest, didn't want to buy a car and race myself, lol


----------



## Denney (Mar 12, 2002)

Mini's are running the stock, kit supplied, silver can ("Johnson") motor. Any speed control, although we mostly use reversable - makes it easier to marshal. Tires are your choice also, as long as they're rubber. Seems like the HPI belted "Mini X-Patterns" work about the best though. Batteries don't seem to make much difference either (only stick packs will fit), but most of us are using the Orion 3200 Lipo's just because they're easier.

Denney


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2007)

Denney said:


> Batteries don't seem to make much difference either (only stick packs will fit), but most of us are using the Orion 3200 Lipo's just because they're easier.


 And of couRse I would be moRe than happy to loan out my caRbon lipo foR the day if anyone wants to tRy it. Since my new caR fits the platinum pack.... :devil:

My gawd how I have missed lipo...

Mike Slaughter


----------



## S. Jerusalem (Feb 21, 2007)

Hey Mike.....Seems to be an issue with your "R" key. :freak: There's 6 of 'em so I'm assuming you bought two V1RRR's.


----------



## Denney (Mar 12, 2002)

or six Jrsx-R's (or would that be three???)


----------



## S. Jerusalem (Feb 21, 2007)

Ahhhhh.....I see. He's getting amped up for the Grand Rapids asphalt season. Wait....there won't be one!


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

S. Jerusalem said:


> Ahhhhh.....I see. He's getting amped up for the Grand Rapids asphalt season. Wait....there won't be one!


You just had to remind, didn't you. All that beautiful asphalt, going to absolute waste.


----------



## S. Jerusalem (Feb 21, 2007)

The truth hurts.......and sucks.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

S. Jerusalem said:


> The truth hurts.......and sucks.


Well, 
the truth is better then a sharp stick in the eye.


----------



## tonyw (Mar 2, 2004)

We will be running Raw Roots again this year. Here's the dates:
4/28
5/5
5/12
5/26
6/2
6/9
6/23
7/14
7/21
8/4
8/11
8/18
9/1
9/15
9/29

Hope to see you there!


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2007)

*Max is the man*

I gotta say, today was one of the most fun days of racing I have had in a long time. Huge congrats to Max for a very well run main. He kept the door absolutly closed for 5 minutes. Lap after lap we were going down the straight door to door but I could never get a pass in. 

I will take a second place any day of the week if it's like that. Max was a top-notch gentlemen the whole time, and I hope I treated him the same.

And a special thanks to Billy Boy for taking the bullet for me and running a 13.5 so I could run his 4300. He still had managed put his losi in the 4th position in qualifying with a 13.5.

Thanks again Racer X, (Max)

Mike Slaughter


----------



## Max (Oct 11, 2003)

kickyfast said:


> I gotta say, today was one of the most fun days of racing I have had in a long time. Huge congrats to Max for a very well run main. He kept the door absolutly closed for 5 minutes. Lap after lap we were going down the straight door to door but I could never get a pass in.
> 
> I will take a second place any day of the week if it's like that. Max was a top-notch gentlemen the whole time, and I hope I treated him the same.
> 
> ...


 Mike S

That race was awsome!!! I was very suprised that I held my composure for that long...what a race man!!!! Everyone had a great attitude today... I still think i should of geared up 2 more teeth, it still came off ice cold (110)... lets see 3+2+2=7 teeth higher than what terry told me too. Thanks Terry for letting me use that speedo and motor!!! Thanks Mike S for the great race!!! i think i figured out why you were sooo much faster than me (your lipo pack was a heck of alot faster than my 42's) You were freaking fast man. You definatly could have overtaken me on the straight. I guess that you cant really make a pass on the outside of a corner stick too good.... well theres always next weekend...tehe!!!!

Max K


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

I can just imagine, that sounds like it was one heck of a race.
kudo's to both of you.


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

Yeah, yeah. Enjoy it while you can. A measly little 13.5 was only a lap behind you. Heck, I think I saw just a teeny weeny little bit of sweat on Jason's brow from working so hard to get in front of me.... :tongue: Just think of the havok I could wreak with a 10.5!

Bill.


----------



## S. Jerusalem (Feb 21, 2007)

The 007 is dialed in boys! Just in time for the last week of carpet. Max better run TC this weekend. It's time for redemption. BTW...If it would have been a 6min race, I think I could've won. :freak: Bahhhh!.......Next weekend, fellas.


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

You wanna try six minutes? I'm all for it. It'd give you an extra minute to try to get in front of me.... :tongue: One more weekend in Jenison, then a weekend at CEFX, then it's time to get the new car dirty..... :thumbsup: 

Bill.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

S. Jerusalem said:


> The 007 is dialed in boys! Just in time for the last week of carpet. Max better run TC this weekend. It's time for redemption. BTW...If it would have been a 6min race, I think I could've won. :freak: Bahhhh!.......Next weekend, fellas.


You were within 3 seconds, thats within striking distance.
Just do it!!!


----------



## S. Jerusalem (Feb 21, 2007)

knapster said:


> You were within 3 seconds, thats within striking distance.
> Just do it!!!


Too bad it took me 4:57 to get within 3 secs. Everyone was rippin'.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

S. Jerusalem said:


> Too bad it took me 4:57 to get within 3 secs. Everyone was rippin'.


I thought you did your best work from behind, j/k.
How are you liking that 007?


----------



## S. Jerusalem (Feb 21, 2007)

Me likey! It has significantly more steering that the fk05. Now that I've had 2 weeks under my belt with it, It's time to dominate. I'm not too happy about not being able to run my tires to the rim but I think Damon can help me fix that. 55mm is as small as i can run a tire!?! They're just starting to get good!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

S. Jerusalem said:


> I'm not too happy about not being able to run my tires to the rim.


Please explain, I'm not sure why. 
I have no problem with the T2.


----------



## Denney (Mar 12, 2002)

007 chassis is too thick under the rear arms.


----------



## Max (Oct 11, 2003)

S. Jerusalem said:


> The 007 is dialed in boys! Just in time for the last week of carpet. Max better run TC this weekend. It's time for redemption. BTW...If it would have been a 6min race, I think I could've won. :freak: Bahhhh!.......Next weekend, fellas.


 Aight... maybe i will run touring car!!! that 4300 was kinda slow (geared wrong so it came off at 109) compared to my regular brushed motor...although I did set TQ with a BRUSHED motor. I beleive i turned the fastest Brushed motor time too 10.301!!! LOL:tongue: yep touring car sounds fun again...hummmmm brush, brushless, brush, brushless ahhh the choices. My old out of date T2 beat 2 007's tehe!!! well i guess we'll have to see on Saturday...

Max K


----------



## S. Jerusalem (Feb 21, 2007)

Mike beat you for fast lap. 10.2 something. Still.....none will stand up to my onslaught. I'm going into "Pete" mode for saturday.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2007)

S. Jerusalem said:


> Mike beat you for fast lap. 10.2 something. Still.....none will stand up to my onslaught. I'm going into "Pete" mode for saturday.


That was a 10.162 to be exact...  And that was with my lowly LiPo pack. Just imagine what I could do with a NIMH. 

From Tekin electronics...

_4800 Orion lipo on a Tekin DIS350 at 30amps to 6v. 7.26 ave voltage.

4200IB WC cells hold well over 7.5v according to the numbers... and at 35amps._ 

Later this week I will be doing the test to end all tests comparing a number of different matchers IB WC, and SHV compared to the orion 4800 and 3200 LiPo. I will have multiple averaged cycles, confidence levels for the data (I will do my best to attain a 99% confidence level of average for each), charts galore, data points for each second of the curve, linear discharge curves, and 2 simulation curves, the whole bippity boppity boo. Basically, hands down this data will be golden and stand up to the highest scrutiny and give a definitive answer for these particular batches of cells under the conditions tested.

Mike Slaughter


----------



## S. Jerusalem (Feb 21, 2007)

Blah blah blah..............................................................."Pete" mode on!

Besides that, I'm curious as to what your study will find. My 42's are still fast. Well.....that is, the 42's that are left.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2007)

S. Jerusalem said:


> Blah blah blah..............................................................."Pete" mode on!


You better start bulking up for that one son. You want to make sure to have the full effect.

BTW, you and Denice :freak: going to CEFX for the fun run? There is already a few of the GR crowd going.

Mike Slaughter


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

S. Jerusalem said:


> Blah blah blah..............................................................."Pete" mode on!
> 
> Besides that, I'm curious as to what your study will find. My 42's are still fast. Well.....that is, the 42's that are left.


"Pete Mode"?
The Snow Plow, effect is everything.
Aaah, trash talk. 
I love it!!!


----------



## S. Jerusalem (Feb 21, 2007)

kickyfast said:


> You better start bulking up for that one son. You want to make sure to have the full effect.
> 
> BTW, you and Denice :freak: going to CEFX for the fun run? There is already a few of the GR crowd going.
> 
> Mike Slaughter


Started taking my "Weight Gainer 3000" this morning. Now I'm so buff, I can't even fit through the door.

April 21, right?


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2007)

S. Jerusalem said:


> Started taking my "Weight Gainer 3000" this morning. Now I'm so buff, I can't even fit through the door.


Good to hear. My type R hasn't been stepped on yet.



S. Jerusalem said:


> April 21, right?


Word. 

Mike Slaughter


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

kickyfast said:


> Good to hear. My type R hasn't been stepped on yet.


What have you been waiting for? The "Chris Mockerman: Better handling through stomping" system is invaluable. Having a Losi team guy manhandle your car is gotta be good for a tenth or two off your lap times. I don't even wipe my tires off anymore. I just have Chris dropkick my car onto the track!

Just kiddin' Chris..... :tongue: 

Bill (who's still waitin' for the Spinal Tap edition JRX-S... 'cause it's dialed to 11!)


----------



## TimXLB (Oct 8, 2005)

Warpwind:

Hi,

Please call me.

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2007)

*Go big or go home....*

Well since it looks like my 4300 (10.5 pro to be exact) is going to be a no show by Friday. Anyone up for strapping in some big horsepower for the last day? Or strapping in a wee little bit of horsepower and run stock? I have an extra 13.5 with sintered I can lend Max. (well technically Marty has it, but hopefully it is still at the track...)

Mike Slaughter


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

Tim, got your message. I've got the Chassis and what's left of the rear pod that I got from you. All I have left are some odds and ends. PM me with a list and I'll see what I've got.

And as for this weekend, please tell me the TC guys are gonna grow some for the weekend! If all I wanted to do was stock, I would have gotten another 1/12th scale.


----------



## S. Jerusalem (Feb 21, 2007)

I've got a smokin' fast 19t for ya Mike. Same one I ran last week. I also have no mods or batts that will last 5 mins. with something like that.


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

S. Jerusalem said:


> I've got a smokin' fast 19t for ya Mike. Same one I ran last week. I also have no mods or batts that will last 5 mins. with something like that.


Come on, man. Chris has some nice mods for dirt cheap. And those batteries will make it. Charge them at 5 amps. You don't need to push the batteries for mod. Besides, it's a club race. Lets really see what that Xray can do!

Bill.


----------



## Max (Oct 11, 2003)

kickyfast said:


> Well since it looks like my 4300 (10.5 pro to be exact) is going to be a no show by Friday. Anyone up for strapping in some big horsepower for the last day? Or strapping in a wee little bit of horsepower and run stock? I have an extra 13.5 with sintered I can lend Max. (well technically Marty has it, but hopefully it is still at the track...)
> 
> Mike Slaughter


Mike,

Lets just run some 4.5's!!!!!:tongue:

Max K


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2007)

Max said:


> Mike,
> 
> Lets just run some 4.5's!!!!!:tongue:
> 
> Max K


You know I'm in.... :thumbsup: (well probally a 5.5 sintered.....)

Mike Slaughter


----------



## S. Jerusalem (Feb 21, 2007)

Tell ya what. If it was the only class I was runnin', I'd do it. If there's not a 1/12 crowd, I'm in...........Maybe............


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2007)

S. Jerusalem said:


> Tell ya what. If it was the only class I was runnin', I'd do it. If there's not a 1/12 crowd, I'm in...........Maybe............


Which would you like, the oscar jansen 7-1, checkpoint 7-1, or checkpoint 10-2. :devil:

Mike Slaughter


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

I have a couple Reedy 7-1's as well. That's one motor per race so he's set for the day!


----------



## S. Jerusalem (Feb 21, 2007)

I'll take 'em all!


----------



## BenVanBoom (Dec 3, 2006)

Terry And James Will Be There Chuck And I Also With 12th Scale


----------



## BenVanBoom (Dec 3, 2006)

Max Also I Tried Out A 3.2 Crc And We Raced And Chuck Won With A 47 Lap Pace Max With A 46 Lap Pace And I And Mike Renigar Had 44 802's


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!! (Mar 12, 2005)

all of the 12th scale "men" will be running mod tomorrow, we plan on leaving it all on the track at the end of the day! Have a few 10's, 9's and 7T's ready to go!!!!


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

Mur-Dog!!!! said:


> all of the 12th scale "men" will be running mod tomorrow, we plan on leaving it all on the track at the end of the day! Have a few 10's, 9's and 7T's ready to go!!!!


Oh man, just rub it in. Looks like I'll be bringing a sun dress tomorrow to go with the stock motor in my TC.....


----------



## Max (Oct 11, 2003)

Mur-Dog!!!! said:


> all of the 12th scale "men" will be running mod tomorrow, we plan on leaving it all on the track at the end of the day! Have a few 10's, 9's and 7T's ready to go!!!!


What... Ive never seen you post on here before Murr??? mod, whose gonna supply the parts


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

WarpWind said:


> Looks like I'll be bringing a sun dress tomorrow to go with the stock motor in my TC.....


Hope somebody gets pictures!!


----------



## tonyw (Mar 2, 2004)

Is everybody ready for Raw Roots this weekend? Sounds like there will be a good turnout!
Tony


----------



## S. Jerusalem (Feb 21, 2007)

Ready and waiting........impatiently.........at work..........sux..........


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

S. Jerusalem said:


> Ready and waiting........impatiently.........at work..........sux..........


Tell me about. I'm home downing a wobblypop and drooling over my dirt cars. Saturday morning can't come soon enough......

Bill.


----------



## BenVanBoom (Dec 3, 2006)

I Boomer Will Even Be Racing Tomarrow


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2007)

BenVanBoom said:


> I Boomer Will Even Be Racing Tomarrow


I will start the bidding to not pick him up at $1.00 

Mike Slaughter


----------



## Denney (Mar 12, 2002)

$1.50


----------



## BenVanBoom (Dec 3, 2006)

You Guys Are Mean!!!!! Frank I Am Not Worth That Much.


----------



## Max (Oct 11, 2003)

BenVanBoom said:


> You Guys Are Mean!!!!! Frank I Am Not Worth That Much.


Wow dissin' yourself already huh....

Max K


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

BenVanBoom said:


> You Guys Are Mean!!!!! Frank I Am Not Worth That Much.


Who's Frank?


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Frank..... Frank Lee, you remember him don't ya?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

John Warner said:


> Frank..... Frank Lee, you remember him don't ya?


Ah no, but I remember frank furter.


----------



## BenVanBoom (Dec 3, 2006)

Dennys new name is Frank and I am Don


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Hey guys - I know some of you were racing with LiPo batteries this winter. Which brand(s) were you using? How does the performance compare with NiMhs? I'm in the process of re-matching all my 3800's (most of which have turned into 3300's or less) and I'm thinking that a slightly more expensive battery that doesn't wear out after a couple dozen runs sounds like a pretty good idea.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Kevin,
Andrew and I are using the Orion 3200 carbon edtion and really like them so far. They have rip.


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

Kevin,

We've been using both the Carbon and Platinum packs. From the data that I've seen on the both of them, they're great for 19t or mod. But they seem to suffer a bit in stock. They don't hold as high voltage as a good 4200 NiMh pack will. Mr. Slaughter (aka Kickeyfast) can probably elaborate more on the matter. But there's no way I'll give them up. It's nice to race with one battery all day long. Granted, it still needs to be recharged between rounds, but there's no messing with discharging, traying, and charging a different battery for every round. Makes club races much more enjoyable.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Thanks for the info.

On another subject, if any of would like to race your Touring Cars outdoors on a hard, black surface (I seem to recall something like that happening in Grand Rapids before), Hobbytown USA in Grand Blanc is starting their outdoor season on saturday (May 5th). Yeah, I know: "It's a long drive, gas is expensive, etc. etc. ...". Wecome to my world. It's still closer than CEFX or Lazer. 
Two words: CAR POOL


----------



## Denney (Mar 12, 2002)

Kevin - Do they ever get much turnout for 19T rubber tire?

Denney


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Denney - There's not usually a specific rubber tire class. It's normally just a stock class and a 19T/4300 class, with almost everyone running foams. I haven't tried rubber tires on their surface, so I can't say whether they'd work well or not. Like most tracks, 3 of anything makes a class, if you can find a couple others to run it. If not, I've got plenty of foam tires you can use.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Kevin, 
Do you have an address so that I can mapquest it?


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

12821 S. Saginaw Street 
Grand Blanc, MI 48439 
Phone: (810) 695-9088 
Fax: (810) 695-9098


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Well done, John! I'd have answered sooner, but my computer doesn't work very well without electricity. Lights just came back on.

Anyway, racing starts at 11:30, practice at 10:00.
Their website is http://www.htugrandblanc.com
The website doesn't get updated very often, but they have a Forum section where they post information.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2007)

I will definitely be hitting HTUGB on the 19th for some open sedan racing.

Mike Slaughter


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2007)

kevinm said:


> I've got plenty of foam tires you can use.


What is the foam of choice there?

Mike Slaughter


----------



## BenVanBoom (Dec 3, 2006)

mike i got my ko reciver working again. i will call you on friday to see were you are going to pick me up at my dad said he could bring me to allendale again.

thanks i will talk to you later.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

kickyfast said:


> What is the foam of choice there?
> 
> Mike Slaughter


Basically purple or something close to it. Maybe 1 grade softer on the rear. I got a bunch of TRC nitro on-road tires dirt-cheap (an oxymoron?) from CEFX last year, and ended up with tan on the rear. Double-pink/magenta should work too.

They put a sealer coat on the lot last year which had us all worried, but after spraying the industry-standard grape soda on it, traction is pretty good.


----------



## Max (Oct 11, 2003)

Kevin,

how big is the track??? big enough for nitro sedan...is there a nitro sedan class there?

Max K


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

It's not as big as Rider's was, but there is alway at least one heat of nitro TC. Also a heat of monster nitro trucks & 1/8 scale buggys. Don't ask me why, because I haven't figured that one out. We also always have one or two heats of 1/18th scale cars (buggies, trucks and touring cars).


----------



## BenVanBoom (Dec 3, 2006)

Do They Race On Saturdays Or Fridays?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Ben,
They race on Saturday's. The first race is May 5th.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

The track is setup for practice by 10:00, with racing starting around 11:30.


Has anyone tried the Apogee LiMn battery? The specs seem to be better than the Orion/Peak LiPo, and it costs less. The demonstration video where they drill a hole in one (without fire/explosion) is also pretty impressive.


----------



## BrentV (Apr 30, 2004)

They are heavier than Lipo's. I run Thunder Power Lipo's and they seem to do quite well.



kevinm said:


> The track is setup for practice by 10:00, with racing starting around 11:30.
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried the Apogee LiMn battery? The specs seem to be better than the Orion/Peak LiPo, and it costs less. The demonstration video where they drill a hole in one (without fire/explosion) is also pretty impressive.


----------

